# Omega Dynamic - Need Help



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm trying to find out the year my watch came out. The blurred photo of the back says, tool 107 waterproof. i did take it to an Omega shop, but unfortunately I had the pleasure of talking to a idiot who said look on the internet. Didn't even give me an example website. Anyhow if someone can help - that would be grand.

Cheers.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Its a front-loader this one, so the movement (and therefore serial number) is only accessed by removing the glass first.

A lot of jewellers wont have the tools to access it.

One piece steel case, designed for divers, movement housed and glass sealed over the top.

The 'Tool 107' engraving refers to the red plastic tool to remove the back of the case (NOT the case back!) in order to change straps.

Again, its a one piece strap with a case shaped cut-out moulded around the watch.

I think they began production in 1970 (I had a very early 1971 model).

Blue and steel bullseye dial, very popular.

And that case design... wish I'd never sold mine!


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

I picked mine up for Â£220 - the original strap was knakered, but it did have the old style buckle. I don't know how much these are worth now as internet prices seem to vary from Â£150-800. Though I wouldn't sell this one as it's one of my favs.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Good decision - the price of these is only going to go one way, and it ain't down! 

This is the 'entry level' version. Nice dial, although the blue & steel dial is the most popular/sought after.

They did a Date version, a Day/Date, automatics and mechanicals.

This is a great example of a standard analogue. Has it had a re-dial at some stage? The Lume tends to blacked over time with these...it looks in too good condition if there is such a thing!


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

The only thing I've done to this watch is buy a metal and brown strap. The face does look good which worried my at first which is why I took it to Omega to check it out. Unfortunately, they could give me any answers. They didn't even know what the number on the back was for - which Kevkojak answered just before your post. It keeps quite good time - over a week it will be a few minutes out. That said winding it up takes a while to get used to. It was really stiff when I first got it. Love this watch though. It will be the last man standing in my collection.


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry - just realised that was you again.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

watchmenow said:


> Sorry - just realised that was you again.


Better believe it! I'm a vintage-watch-stalker!

More often than not these have had restored dials when they turn up in this good nick (the lume tends to give it away), but it doesn't really matter, its a stunner!

Some watch purists will argue that original is better, even if its a bit tatty.

I'm on the fence to be honest, but given this example or a slightly faded 'original', I'd take the better dial!


----------

